# need some help on trees



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

hey guys now i know that the main trees fur squirrel are hickory and oaks but i dont relly know how to identify them. can anyone give me some pics of the trees for some help. thnx


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

check google images


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Micro, there are countless resources for tree identification. Go to your local library and check some out. Or you could buy one from a bookstore. The Peterson field guides are always good. Do a Google search for tree I.D. Here's a link.. www.arborday.org/trees/treeID.cfm Tree identification is not easy. Like anything else, the more you learn from books and such the easier it will be. Take a book or copies of tree I.D. to the woods, as nature is the best teacher. Remember, after the leaves fall it becomes difficult if not impossible to I.D. by the leaves. You must look at other features to identify trees(buds, fruit, branching, bark,etc.) Location is one of the easiest ways to identify a tree species or determine what it isn't. Some prefer damp locations while some like it dry, etc, etc. Hope this helps. Have fun with it and good luck!


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

ok so last time we went hunting we saw a handfull of these trees that looked like the bark was a grey and it was smooth. what are those bucause the two squirrels we did see were in that kind of tree but we dont know what kind it was


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2006)

Sounds like white oak maybe. Its hard to tell unless I was there myself.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

possibly a beech tree, squirrels love them.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Beech tree


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Yep, sounds like a Beech to me!


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

Smooth grey bark probably beech tree. Very rough bark, looks like it is peeling off, large nuts or shell husks and cuttings on ground...Shagbark hickory. Grey ridges with dark in-between(poor description) mockernut or pignut hickory depending on where you are.

Other primarily grey barked trees...Sugar maple, red maple, silver maple(not likely to have squirrels eating in them).

Best bet is a tree guide book


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Hunt beech trees early, then hickory, then oak. Later I have seens squirrels eating dogwood berries, and even pine cones.


----------



## DavidT (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.oplin.org/tree/index.html


----------

